# Anyone have suggestions to get rid of the big horrible spiders



## witchymand

We are being inundated with these horrible big fat legged spiders that run like B***ards.  Am terrified of them and so is my son.
Is there any way of getting rid of them, anything you can buy?
thanks


----------



## ClubMan

In my experience house spiders run out of steam fairly quickly when you chase them with a newspaper or the like and then you can easily scoop them up and put them outside. I prefer to take this approach than to kill them as the missus always suggests. If you are averse to handling them directly then use a shiny piece of cardboard and something like a plastic/tupperware bowl - drop the latter over them and slide the card underneath thus capturing the spider. Of course, don't lose sight of the fact that spiders (at least the ones in this country) are completely harmless to humans. I used to have the same irrational fear of spiders that many people suffer from but through practice am comfortable with picking most of them up directly and getting rid of them.


----------



## Bootdog

We have a bit of a problem with big spiders too. I took some great close-up photos of a 3" 'monster' on the kitchen floor, it looks just like Alien, with all the spiny arms and evil looking sharp bits! Funnily enough, they seem to have thicker legs than normal as you mention, and have bigger than usual 'bodies'.

I'm not sure where they come from, and I couldn't find anything in the shop to kill them off, but I'm told that they are a sign of good luck, and that they are also a sign of a dry house if thats any consolation. And remember, they won't jump at you or do anything to you.

I would try to find the place where they come from/hang out and move them on, one thing that spiders hate is having to spin new webs all the time. PS don't ever watch Anachrophobia or you'll never sleep in peace again!


----------



## DrMoriarty

ClubMan said:
			
		

> I used to have the same irrational fear of spiders


Irrational? _Clubman..._?!?


----------



## Cahir

We bought a spray in tesco a couple of weeks ago and it's brilliant.  I think it's raid - it's a red can with ugly spiders on it.  We spray it outside the doors and it's stopped the 3 or 4 beetle type things that we used to get every single night.  We also spray it on and in the shed to get rid of the big hairy spiders - one spray and they just drop.


----------



## podgerodge

I haven't killed a spider in 8 years.  Ever since my wife said to me "what right do you have"...I'd feel too guilty now.

I use the following "bugcatcher" - you open a trap door, push the thing over the spider , slide back the trapdoor underneath it and bring it safely out of the house - normally to the garden of a neighbour I don't like!

It really does work - and you can inspect the spider at close quarters when you know it's safely contained.

There is a great thread on boards.ie about all this big spider stuff.

(Don't listen to Clubman when he says they are harmless - these particular buggers have pincers that break the skin and inject a fluid that renders humans unable to move for a couple of hours while it proceeds to lay eggs).


----------



## Henny Penny

[broken link removed]

might be of some use.


----------



## legend99

podgerodge said:
			
		

> (Don't listen to Clubman when he says they are harmless - these particular buggers have pincers that break the skin and inject a fluid that renders humans unable to move for a couple of hours while it proceeds to lay eggs).



You know people who read that won't be able to sleep at night....back it up with evidence!!

There was a mention in the Tribune a few weeks back that this summer has seen an explosion in the number of spiders cause of weatehr conditions last summer I think....damp summer = loads of spiders/daddy long legs the next summer. They expect as I recall now, the numbers next year to drop back down after this summer we just had. But always remember spiders eat bugs!


----------



## stobear

Friend of mine used to love spiders, not to eat now, just as companions for the exact reason legend99 above describes


----------



## Vanilla

We have one of the Spider Catchers as per Henny Pennys link above, and I think its excellent. It catches the spider alive and doesnt harm them and you can release them safely at arms length outside. Also works for other types of bugs.


----------



## ClubMan

podgerodge said:
			
		

> I use the following "bugcatcher" - you open a trap door, push the thing over the spider , slide back the trapdoor underneath it and bring it safely out of the house - normally to the garden of a neighbour I don't like!
> 
> It really does work - and you can inspect the spider at close quarters when you know it's safely contained.


Yeah - that's the sort of thing that my _DIY _approach mimics.



> (Don't listen to Clubman when he says they are harmless - these particular buggers have pincers that break the skin and inject a fluid that renders humans unable to move for a couple of hours while it proceeds to lay eggs).


For those who are squeamish about spiders this is just a joke.

It may be my imagination (no evidence here I'm afraid folks!) but it does look like spiders have been growing larger in recent years - maybe something to do with the relatively mild weather that we've been having all year round? I've noticed a few big black house spiders recently (all disposed of safely before the missus got to whack them!). I also noticed some huge garden spiders (the ones that are usually sandy brown or even greenish/greyish with a large humped body) among the ivy at the back of our garden. They're fascinating to watch - especially when they have caught some prey - and the webs that they weave are as good as works of art. Oh - and just to clarify whatever about irrational fear of spiders I certainly don't attribute any luck to finding them! 

On a similar topic I've also noticed a few creatures this year that I've never seen before. They look like some sort of beetle and with a flat back and are vivid green with slight brown markings which makes them hard to spot on garden shrubs etc. They look a little like this but are a more vivid green and have a broader back. Any ideas?

*Update: *actually I've seen a few links describing stink bugs are green shield shaped beetles which certainly matches the sort of thing that I've seen so maybe the picure linked above is on the right track after all?

*Update 2:* yep - it's a stink bug alright! [broken link removed] is one without the same more prominent brown markings that I've seen. I've never seen them before this year!

Creepy crawlies - aren't they fascinating!?


----------



## podgerodge

sorry, meant to put a link in my earlier post to my katcabug 

http://www.pestfree.co.uk/katchabugs.htm


----------



## fobs

I am TERRIFIEd of spider and saw a really big one last night while bringing my daughter to the toilet and without trying to frighten her suggested we go upstairs to use the upstairs loo instead.

My husband isn't as used to my freaking out and if he doesn;t run immediately to catch the offending spider I get rather hysterical.

My father used to be a super spider catcher when I lived at home and always caught them in a glass with a bit of cardboard and try to get us to look at them. I would and then feel ok and then the next tiem I say one I's be as bad. Seemingly from watching a documentary about phobias its the REM that makes us afraid. THey can move very fast relative to their size. 

I wouldn't get one of those spider catchers as couldn't even be that close to a spider to catch it!!!


----------



## mobileme

Apologies that mine is not a spider friendly post, but I keep the phone directory handy over the last couple of weeks and lob it onto these very large and scary  creatures. Sorry but I just don't have the stomach or the nerve to catch and release them.


----------



## ClubMan

fobs said:
			
		

> Seemingly from watching a documentary about phobias its the REM that makes us afraid. THey can move very fast relative to their size.


What do you mean by _REM_? Don't forget that they run out of steam very quickly and are then surprisingly docile/defenseless. And they are harmless. 

I was in [broken link removed] vegetarian café on _Wicklow Street_ the other weekend and there was a bit of a commotion behind the counter following which the waitress explained to another customer that there's always a bit of a quandry when a group of vegans and vegetarians are called upon to deal with a big spider!


----------



## darag

I'd reccommend trying to come to terms with your irrational reaction to a completely harmless (and in many cases beneficial) critter which must have a 1/10000 or less of your size/speed/strength.  From anecdotal experience, I believe this fear/dislike of spiders is purely cultural.  Very small kids are fascinated by them and have no problem touching 'em or picking them up.  Then after a year or two in school they get hysterical when they see one.

I used to at least dislike spiders as a child (too manly to admit I was scared of 'em) but now I like them.  I'd never bother killing one; why would you?  Would you kill a robin red breast?  I can understand killing rats and cockroaches which represent a threat or even mice (because they'll eat your food) but harmless critters?  They're just going about their business.  As a self-improvement excercise, I'd recommend setting yourself the goal of undoing the prejudice against these fellas which you were programmed with as a child.


----------



## ClubMan

How did you overcome your own fear of them out of curiosity?


----------



## legend99

i often catch small guys and put them on my 5 year old girls hands and have it walk up and down her. Shes then ok with them....then the next time my wife sees one and loses the plot the 5 year old copies her reaction....its never ending!

Incidentally, if could create artifically what spiders make to weave their webs, it would solve some amount of problems for us....a spiders web is I think 4 times strongr than steel of the same thickness, while the spiders web can be stretched by a large factor without any damage. As far as I know, the US military have spent millions of dollars and lots of hours trying to create artifical spiders web material..


----------



## darag

> How did you overcome your own fear of them out of curiosity?


I'm not sure because it happened slowly and quite a while ago but the first step must be (I imagine) to convince yourself that your fear is irrational even if you still think there's something repulsive about them. This step really shouldn't be all that hard; I mean just look at the size of yourself in comparison

I'm not ready to write the equivalent of an Alan Carr's guide but I guess the process might go something like:
1. My fear/dislike is irrational - but I still hate 'em.
2. They really can't hurt me and they pose no real threat but I don't like being near them.
3. Ok they are unattractive crawly things but as long as they aren't crawling on me, who cares?
4.  They are kinda interesting and it's good they're around to kill flies and whatnot!
and finally - viola
5.  Ah!! look at the luvly liddle spidey widey!   Come 'ere little fella and lets have a look at you!


----------



## ClubMan

legend99 said:
			
		

> Incidentally, if could create artifically what spiders make to weave their webs, it would solve some amount of problems for us....a spiders web is I think 4 times strongr than steel of the same thickness, while the spiders web can be stretched by a large factor without any damage. As far as I know, the US military have spent millions of dollars and lots of hours trying to create artifical spiders web material..


Maybe carbon nanotubes are the answer but I'm not sure about us spinning them out of our bottoms just yet! 



			
				darag said:
			
		

> I'm not ready to write the equivalent of an Alan Carr's guide but I guess the process might go something like:
> 
> ...


Sounds a bit like a standard Cognitive Behaviour Therapy approach towards reassessing and challenging what are ultimately irrational beliefs about and reactions to circumstances and reframing one's beliefs and reactions in a more logical light.


----------



## fobs

By REM I mean Rapid Eye Movement - I think our brains find it hard to adjust to the speed they can travel relative to their size. This was the theory on the documentary on phobias I saw a number of years ago. 

I KNOW my fear is irrational but can't help the way my heart beats fast and i have the need to escape the room with the spider in it each time I see what I class as a large spider. My husband thinks I am mad but a phobia is oftewn irrational. I have tried looking at them when in a glass but still get unnerved when I next see them. Maybe its the unexpectedness of suddenly seeing one. If I know one is in a room cannot go in there until I know its been caught. One of my sister's shares my phobia while the rest of the family seem ok. Tried not to pass this onto my kids but my 3 year old daughter is afraid of any kind of creepy crawly so have failed!


----------



## ClubMan

fobs said:
			
		

> By REM I mean Rapid Eye Movement - I think our brains find it hard to adjust to the speed they can travel relative to their size. This was the theory on the documentary on phobias I saw a number of years ago.


Are you sure? REM is something that only happens when you are in deep sleep as far as I know. Maybe you're thinking of something else?



> I KNOW my fear is irrational but can't help the way my heart beats fast and i have the need to escape the room with the spider in it each time I see what I class as a large spider.


The point about something like _CBT _is that you can indeed help the way that you react to circumstances such as these even if you think that you can't as long as you think clearly and logically about it to correct flawed thinking and institute more appropriate/relevant behaviours (there's more to it than that but that's the general gist). _CBT _is used to treat many things including (irrational) phobias and works for many people.


----------



## Sarah

Would CBT work for a phobia of needles...i am sick and tired of making a holy show of myself everytime i have to go into Hospital(which is alot and so far no doc has come up with any answers!) I cry, snot(yes..attractive i know!) stamp my feet, knock people down trying to get away from anyone carrying a syringe...basically turn into a 2year old! Its only Spiders and needles that i am deathly afraid of...mice dogs,rats snails(which are cute!) dont bother me at all! And where do you get CBT?


----------



## ClubMan

_CBT _can work for phobias but, as with any other issue it is used to tackle, it requires work and committment on the part of the individual either on their own with a decent self help guide or book or with a therapist. It is not guaranteed to work in all cases and especially if the individual is not committed to it or prepared to do the work required. This book is pretty comprehensive and a good self help guide but there are lots of other self help guides and resources on the web. Alternatively look for a therapist who is skilled in _CBT _if necessary.


----------



## podgerodge

Not all fears are irrational..

Taken from the Ohio State University webpage:

"Jumping Spiders:

These spiders are so named because of their jumping ability. They can jump many times their own length. They make quick, sudden jumps to capture prey or avoid a threat. 

These common spiders are about 1/8 – 3/4 inches long, very hairy and stocky built. Two of their eight eyes are very large. They have the keenest vision of all spiders. 

Jumping spiders can become established indoors and their hunting activities often center about windows and entry doors where their prey is most common."


But I don't THINK these are the spiders in YOUR houses.


----------



## ClubMan

Jumping spiders are not a threat to humans. 



> Tarantulas, jumping spiders, wolf spiders and some other spiders worry people who mistakenly believe they are seriously poisonous. Although these spiders are often large, hairy and formidable-looking, their bite is typically less harmful than a bee sting. People who are extremely allergic to spider venom, though, react severely to any spider bite.


Fear of any spider that is not venomous and potentially life threatening to humans is surely irrational? Just because a spider jumps doesn't make it dangerous.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

> I believe this fear/dislike of spiders is purely cultural.





> Fear of any spider that is not venomous and potentially life threatening to humans is surely irrational?



There is probably a very good evolutionary basis for being frightened of little things that moved fast. Although there are no really dangerous insects in Ireland, there were many dangerous little fast moving things in Africa where we evolved. It would pay off in evolutionary terms to take evasive action. There was probably no downside to running away from a harmless creature. 

So I would guessthat the non-fear of spiders is cultural. We have to learn that these guys are not dangerous and that they are incredibly interesting. 

Brendan


----------



## dam099

Brendan said:
			
		

> There is probably a very good evolutionary basis for being frightened of little things that moved fast. Although there are no really dangerous insects in Ireland, there were many dangerous little fast moving things in Africa where we evolved. It would pay off in evolutionary terms to take evasive action. There was probably no downside to running away from a harmless creature.
> Brendan


 
Except that it may be more difficult to reproduce if potential mates thought you were a wuss.


----------



## podgerodge

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Jumping spiders are not a threat to humans.



You keep on thwarting my immature attempts to frighten people!

Having said that - according to the Californian Poison Control system - 

"The jumping spider is probably the most common biting spider in the United States. People are caught by surprise and scared when they see the spider jump, especially if it jumps towards them. Bites from a jumping spider are painful, itchy and cause redness and significant swelling. Other symptoms may include painful muscles and joints, headache, fever, chills, nausea and vomiting. The symptoms usually last about 1-4 days. "

Threatening enough for me!


----------



## Ash

I don't particularly dislike spiders or any creepy crawling type creatures (apart from wasps and earwigs) that we have in this country but I would never deliberately kill one which was doing me no harm.
Recently I caught part of a documentary on television about a service available in Australia which has a number of venomous snakes and spiders.  You can call if you find one of these poisonous creatures in your house and someone will come catch it and take it away.  Some are released into the wild away from built up areas.  Others are taken to labs where their venom is milked to make anti-venom.  That way, the poison from one can help cure a bite sometime in the future.  
Fascinating but I'm very glad we dont have any poisonous varieties in this countries.


----------



## Marie

Brendan is absolutely correct!  Research done in the 1960's (must have been - it was current when I was studying psychology) was that the three things that invariably caused powerful physiological arousal in young babies were (a) sudden loud noises (b) fear of falling (c) spiders close to the face.  I understand dogs turn round and round a few times before settling for the same reason - genetic memory of danger from poisonous spiders and/or snakes.

I'm so ambivalent about arachnids that I couldn't decide whether to call my home "Eeeeek Cottage" (from the screams that emanate from the garden shed every autumn) or "Cobweb Cottage" (in the end I settled for "_Aoibneas_" ).  Currently my bathroom is occupied by three sisters from the _third generation_ of offspring from a very large spider who built a huge web across the expanse of the window which invariably  got torn whenever it was opened.  As she grew her body changed from dull brown to the deep cherry red of the walls and her daughters are also red spiders!  With every autumn comes a routine early-morning check for spiders which have got trapped in the bath and providing 'spider ladders' of bog-roll to let them climb out and find a dark quiet place before I get in the shower.  I couldn't contemplate killing a spider and find them fascinating.


----------



## sherib

Interesting debate on phobias. Following ClubMan's link I came across this book which reviews suggest could be quite helpful. It's worth reading some of the reviewers advice which I might try myself for a _slight_ phobia.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/customer-reviews/1572244135/ref=cm_cr_dp_pt/102-4650840-8705730?%5Fencoding=UTF8&n=283155&s=books
While knowing that one's phobia is irrational, it's very difficult to _unlearn_ a_ learned_ behaviour. If spider phobia weren't a learned behaviour the whole population would be afraid of spiders, wouldn't they? Psychologists concede (I think) that behavioural change is very difficult; if not so we'd easily adopt healthy behaviours and not induge in overeating, alcohol and other habits that we would like to change. 

A child has to learn safe behaviours from parents and others just as they can learn phobias. So, some children will try to pat a strange dog while others will cry and become distressed. A learned behaviour I surmise. AFAIK, children are born fearless and have to learn from parents and teachers the rules of safety and when caution is required. As to the respective roles of nature or nurture - let's not go down that road! According to De Mello (psychologist and philosopher) none of us has an original belief in our heads having learnt all that we believe from parents, teachers and the world in which we grow up. Now there's a thought to chew upon! 

A fear that is rational and based on fact is not a phobia by definition. A fear of spiders in South America would be quite rational, while a similar one in Ireland can only be a phobia - until there is evidence to the contrary! I'd never kill a spider myself probably because I must have been told as a child (illogically) they were lucky! When I find one in the bath I rescue it on a piece of cardboard and it freezes or scurries away, terrified, to disappear into the woodwork. Pity the poor spider who only wants to spin its web and gobble up other creepie crawlies; all part of the amazing world in which we live. The nursery rhyme "Little Miss Muffet" has a lot to answer for! Now a mouse is another matter.... totally irrational. 

PS Is it mainly females who have spider phobias and if so why?


----------



## sherib

*Re: REM sleep*

These descriptions of REM sleep are quite good:

http://www.medterms.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=8681

http://library.thinkquest.org/C005545/english/sleep/REM.htm
Most of us (or some) will have experienced the after effects of too much alcohol explained here:



> ....More surprising is the finding that most of the CNS depressants that facilitate sleep (such as alcohol, analgesics, sedatives, and tranquilizers) disrupt the normal sleep cycle. The principal problem is that they reduce the time spent in REM sleep and slow-wave sleep. Unfortunately, these are the sleep stages that appear to be most important to a refreshing night's sleep.


 
Can't prove it but I've always believed that dreaming sleep is when our brains are storing the memories of the previous days events either electrically or chemically. I don't believe they have any real meaning but are just a jumbled up account of events mixed up with past memories while being stored in the brain. This may explain why older people retain very accurate memories of long past events while having difficulty with recalling recent events. In other words, a part of the ageing process is less efficient REM sleep, impaired memory storage, and therefore poor recall of recent events. 

Please don't ask for proof CM, I've said I can't,  but when I come across a better explanation for dreams and their meaning, I'll revise my opinion.


----------



## DrMoriarty

Admirable empiricism, sherib, and long may it survive, in these irrational times...


			
				sherib said:
			
		

> PS Is it mainly females who have spider phobias and if so why?


At the risk of a 'blasting', I'd say 'yes', and I suspect that this has _far_ more to do with 'cultural conditioning' than any verifiable genetic 'pre-disposition' (female humans, I mean, not spiders!). I suspect that the most plausible/explanatory hypotheses are to be found not on the side of 'hard science', but in the infinitely-'woolly' domain of behavioural science/psychology (no capital letters, and for cause...).


----------



## ClubMan

Brendan said:
			
		

> There is probably a very good evolutionary basis for being frightened of little things that moved fast. Although there are no really dangerous insects in Ireland, there were many dangerous little fast moving things in Africa where we evolved. It would pay off in evolutionary terms to take evasive action. There was probably no downside to running away from a harmless creature.


I've heard this hypothesis mentioned before but some spider expert or other on _Mooney Goes Wild _on _RTÉ Radio 1 _recently dismissed it as without foundation for what that's worth.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: REM sleep*



			
				sherib said:
			
		

> These descriptions of REM sleep are quite good:



I still don't understand what _REM _(sleep?)has to do with fear of spiders as mentioned earlier...


----------



## ClubMan

sherib said:
			
		

> While knowing that one's phobia is irrational, it's very difficult to _unlearn_ a_ learned_ behaviour. If spider phobia weren't a learned behaviour the whole population would be afraid of spiders, wouldn't they? Psychologists concede (I think) that behavioural change is very difficult; if not so we'd easily adopt healthy behaviours and not induge in overeating, alcohol and other habits that we would like to change.



Yes - but _CBT _is an excellent tool with which people who are sufficiently motivated and adequately guided (by self help books/resources or a skilled therapist) can indeed change irrational beliefs arising from and reactions to actual events. 

In many cases it can be the case that people claim to want to change certain behaviours but through their actions betray the fact that they don't really want to do this at all. In such cases it's easier for people to assume that they are reaching for improvement but blame failure on factors beyond their control than to actually take responsibility and institute change. I know - I've done this enough myself in my time! 




> A fear that is rational and based on fact is not a phobia by definition. A fear of spiders in South America would be quite rational,


I could still be irrational even if one is in an environment inhabited by such dangerous creatures - e.g. obsessive compulsive behaviour even when the actual risk of encountering danger is low.


----------



## sherib

Posted by DrMoriarty


> .....I suspect that this has _far_ more to do with 'cultural conditioning' .....


 - referring to spider phobia.

I totally agree - a bit like "big boys don't cry" and "little girls are made of sugar and spice...." (yuk!) while "boys are made of slugs and snails"! In Freud's time female hysteria, including paralysis, was an observed phenomenon not seen now but possibly manifested in a different way in our times. I have a lot of time for Jung but don't buy his dream theories. Sexual abuse must have been at least as common in those days as now, yet dare not speak its name then. A likely outcome was hysteria and sexual repression paving the way for good old Victorian puritanism. _Just an hypothesis. _

And what about _genteel_ female behaviour to impress the opposite sex? I remember being told that in times gone by (thank God past), it was considered feminine to have a bird-like appetite for food and _ladies _would push the food around the plate to impress the new boy friend! And I knew a female who was trying to impress a prospective (who was part of a hard drinking racing crowd) that she'd only have a sherry!! God help us. One of that high octane drinks would have me on my ear but then men are very gullible! _Tell them what they want to hear and then tell them again._ That said, v_ive la difference._


----------



## sherib

Originally posted by ClubMan


> I still don't understand what _REM _(sleep?)has to do with fear of spiders as mentioned earlier


Neither did I when I read this on the spider thread - originally Posted by *fobs*
_



By REM I mean Rapid Eye Movement - I think our brains find it hard to adjust to the speed they can travel relative to their size. This was the theory on the documentary on phobias I saw a number of years ago. 

Click to expand...

 _
That’s why I wrote a separate post about REM sleep  

Originally posted by ClubMan


> I could still be irrational even if one is in an environment inhabited by such dangerous creatures - e.g. obsessive compulsive behaviour even when the actual risk of encountering danger is low


 Not wishing to be contrary but I think phobias and obsesssive compulsive behaviours are quite different - the latter being classified by the World Health Organisation - see this [broken link removed]


----------



## Sue Ellen

"Creepy crawlies - aren't they fascinating!? "

Eh, no.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Here are the contact details of two qualified psychologists who have Cognitive Behaviour based practices: 

Claire Hayes, Leixlip ( I think)  824 1884

Peter Colquhoun  Merrion Road  283 9366 

Like a lot of professions, anyone can do a half day course and call themselves therapists. These guys are qualified and recognized by other clinical psychologists.

Brendan


----------



## fobs

Sorry abou the confusion of my earlier post on REM. I was bad to explain...

 What I was trying to get across (badly I admit!)  was the fast way that spiders run relative to their size and the fact that our brains find it hard to adjust to the rapid movemnt of spiders considering their size. The _REM_ reference was a mistake as you probably have quessed and can ignore. Don't keep going on about it please!!!!


----------



## efm

I think it's disgraceful the way a simple question about "qweepy qwallies" can so quickly degenerate into a "nature vs nurture" argument with debaters referencing the great works of Jung, Freud and "Mooney Goes Wild".  

And as for Marie's experiments on babies....can't you imagine the funding presentation for that one in the '60's? - "Roight...we get these 25 babies roight and we try and scare the bejasus out of them with a great big feckin spider" - ahhh the '60's new drugs and mad physiological experiments!

Me? Spiders? Hate em', but won't admit it in public as to do so would emasculate me and threaten my sense of manliness and feelings of superiority over the weaker sex  

efm


----------



## efm

Fobs,

If it's any consulation I knew what you meant - It seems that some researcher in the '60's (see..the sixties again!!) suggested that the rapid movement of insects affects us pysiologically...



> Finally it is worth mentioning the interpretation of Savory (1964). He suggests that the fear of insects is a result of their rapid movements leading to retinal image movements similar to those involved in falling. Adrenaline release and an increase in muscle tone follow, and these are the factors which lead the brain to interpret `fright'- much like Jane Lange's theory of "feeling sorry because we cry."


The above is referenced here *Entomophobia/Delusionary Parasitosis*

*efm*


----------



## fobs

Thank you EFM i knew i had seen this on a documentry before and felt it helped justify my fear of spiders!!!! It does seem to be a mainly female fear from anedotal evidence but that could be because men have to pretend not to be afraiid of them for fear of ridicule?!?

My BIL is terrified of mice and has the same irrational fear that I haveof spiders. I wouldn't be afraid of mice but wouldn't like them in the house but wouldn't freak out on seeing one.


----------



## Gordanus

>Like a lot of professions, anyone can do a half day course and call themselves therapists. These guys are qualified and recognized by other clinical psychologists.<

ARE THEY- I'm not saying they aren't but......?  Check out
www.psihq.ie
www.babcp.com
for accredited clinical psychologists and cbt therapists


----------



## legend99

i recall that in Archnaphobia, the early 90s movie, the guy who was supposed to be the professor who knew spiders made a statement that our brains produced a wave/secretion to actually sacre spiders away and that it was evolution which gave us this ability. 
No idea if it was in the movie to sound good, or if it was true.


----------



## JohnnieKippe

Vanilla said:
			
		

> We have one of the Spider Catchers as per Henny Pennys link above, and I think its excellent. It catches the spider alive and doesnt harm them and you can release them safely at arms length outside. Also works for other types of bugs.



I have that gadget too. Best 20 euro I ever spent. I used to get rid of them with a mop. This gadget (invented by a cork man I think) is wonderfull.


----------



## mg zr dad

Hoover !!!


----------



## ClubMan

Why do people do this? All it means is that they will usually survive inside the hoover bag! Just got rid of one this evening - tipped him off the wall onto a cardboard box lid (still working around to simply picking them up but haven't mastered the really big ones... ) although I failed to prevent herself from killing two others over the weekend...


----------



## franmac

have a dyson, no bag, so what do you reckon happens to them?


----------



## ClubMan

I presume they could survive and colonise your _Dyson_? You tell me though.


----------



## roxy

Hi guys,

Over the last couple of weeks we've had quite a few very large hairy spiders in the house and I am positively terrified. Mr Roxy has been removing them with the glass and card method and putting them in the garden, however one of them got back in, I'm convinced it was the same one, so I'm making him kill them all. I'm now checking every room I go into in case they're there and afraid to open windows, and it's driving me mad. Can't find that tesco spray that was recommended in first page, what about those sonic device things, can you get these for insects? We've just got one of those brushes for the bottom of front door to try keep them out, what else can I do? Please help guys, I actually can't sleep thinking about it, sad I know, but I am petrified of them.


----------



## ney001

Hi I have just moved to the country where we have a lot of old sheds around and I swear I have never in my life observed spiders this big before!.  I am absolutely terrified of them both in the sheds and the house but OH manages to remove them for me.  My real problem is Daddy long legs does anyone know how to prevent these guys from coming into the house.  Basically every time you open the front door or the back door in the evening about 6-8 of them fly in the door, the cats manage to catch a couple of them but i am really sick of them flying around - I know it's country life and all that but between the daddy long legs, the spiders and the unnatural amount of woodlice in our very damp bathroom I'm cracking up!.  Can't even face going home tonight - heading off to the parents house for dinner and a nice long bath without having to kill woodlice first!!


----------



## roxy

Hey ney001,

we have loads of daddy long legs too which are freaking me out but not as much as the spiders   one of the DDLL's actually landed on my face while out for the walk last night! Horrible things. I've been told that they'll be dying off soon as the weather get gets colder. Am I the only one wishing for winter?   Woodlice sound horrible, I feel lucky now that I don't have these too.


----------



## AJC

roxy said:


> Hey ney001,
> 
> we have loads of daddy long legs too which are freaking me out but not as much as the spiders  one of the DDLL's actually landed on my face while out for the walk last night! Horrible things. I've been told that they'll be dying off soon as the weather get gets colder. Am I the only one wishing for winter? .


 
From what I've seen myself, and a lunchtime chat with 3 other men this week, it does seem that the 2006 crop of DDLL is even bigger (volume wise - haven't got the ruler out) than 2005. They don't especially bother me (unlike wasps - i have a phobia there) but the missus is not the happiest


----------



## roxy

AJC said:


> From what I've seen myself, and a lunchtime chat with 3 other men this week, it does seem that the 2006 crop of DDLL is even bigger (volume wise - haven't got the ruler out) than 2005. They don't especially bother me (unlike wasps - i have a phobia there) but the missus is not the happiest


 
I didn't know if it was just me having moved out of Dublin, they are everywhere in Kildare by the looks of things. I also have phobia of wasps, and earwig season will be here soon, I have a horror story about them all believe me!


----------



## mell61

If spiders and daddy long legs weren't bad enough I've just been reading my new gardening book (I figured a new garden deserved a book...) and apparently the swarming of 2 or more DDLLs is actually an orgy, and their little critters(leatherbacks from memory) will appear and mangle my grass / lawn in the coming seasons!
Nice!


----------



## ClubMan

Folks - spiders (at least the ones in this country) and crane flies can do you no harm. Get over it and let them live if at all possible.


----------



## roxy

ClubMan said:


> Folks - spiders (at least the ones in this country) and crane flies can do you no harm. Get over it and let them live if at all possible.


 
I can't CM, I'm absolutely petrified by them, if they stay away from me then I won't go looking for them, but should they come in uninvited as they have been, they are gonners!


----------



## ClubMan

You could have some sort of phobia which might respond to treatment. See the _CBT _recommendations made earlier in this thread if you would like to work on getting over this illogical behaviour.


----------



## micamaca

Am too quite scared of DaddyLonglegs or crane flies as hubby correctly calls them... but have two of those spider catcher things....one for upstairs and one for downstairs... 

I hate having to kill anything and now will go out of way not to especially when armed with kind safe spider remover thingys...it was a guy in cork who invented this wonderful gadget and was very thankful today as removed an extremely long DLLs with it who was not very pleased at my efforts to catch him ...but it's a great invention, people should try it. I got mine in The Gadget store in Jervis Street. Fota wildlife had them too!

I do think its a shame to kill them especially when there are kinder ways to simply remove them. I am terrified of them....cannot watch the tv if I know there is one in room, it has to go or I go! But with spider catcher it is no longer a problem...have overcome my fear to the extent that I can safely remove them...I think people should give it a try. Now instead of freezing when I see a spider or DLL, I simply go for my nearest spider catcher and two mins later I can relax and feel good about myself...go on and try it! Its much better than feeling terror. Now I have a measure of control on the situation and am being kinder to nature.


----------



## sweet bear

hi 
Regarding getting rid of spiders, buy a Cat, they love spiders, chasing them and eating them not very nice have to admitt. but my two cats love chasing spiders up and down the wall, across the floor, in and out corners and finally they catch them and eat them! so buy a cat...


----------



## roxy

Thanks for the suggestions I don't think I could overcome it, I just want them to go away! Can't see myself ever being comfortable with one of them in the room with me. Re the catcher things I will buy them anyway for the OH to use, can't see myself ever getting close enough to use one. Anytme I see one, I scream and run and don't go near the room till he removes it. The DDLL's are horrible but I am brave enough to get them with the sweeping brush. I didn't start out killing these, just let them out the door but there are so many now they are uncontrollable.


----------



## roxy

sweet bear said:


> hi
> Regarding getting rid of spiders, buy a Cat, they love spiders, chasing them and eating them not very nice have to admitt. but my two cats love chasing spiders up and down the wall, across the floor, in and out corners and finally they catch them and eat them! so buy a cat...


 
Have a dog, so the cat's out. The dog sometimes catches the DDLL's, she slips around the wooden floor snapping at the air which is quite comical to watch, she then spits them out a while later, usually on the stairs or some other place you might walk on! Nice..


----------



## annR

I can't stand things that fly, especially beetles which can suddendly take off, so I quite like spiders because they only crawl around and eat flies.  Poor helpless DDLLs how anyone can be frightened of them is beyond me.


----------



## micamaca

You sound like my husband but I keep reminding him it's irrational fear! I know it's irrational...he keeps telling me how many times bigger I am than them but its fear without logic! what can you do...what I do is deal with them is such a way that they can go off about their business somewhere else unharmed. its the best I can do for now. Would much rather not be afraid of them but have to say there are so many DLL around now that when I was cutting grass yesterday I wasn't jumping as much. I don't find things so frightening out in the open...its when they're trapped in the house flying like maniacs that scares me. Was sitting on couch the other day and one flew at my face...if that's not a direct attack I don't know what is!!! nah, am kidding...of course they're harmless but irrational fear is so called because its well ...irrational. 

Buy spider-catchers though, can't say it enough. Am so grateful for mine.


----------



## DrMoriarty

!


----------



## demoivre

DrMoriarty said:


> !



With respect Dock that's not really a spider,  .


----------



## fobs

I too have noticed an increased number of DDLLs and they seem to congregate on or arounf my front door like they are waiting to be invited in. There seems to be alway 10/11 of them outside the door together. Killed my first spider ever last night as DH was late and couldn't go to bed with him in the sitting room so threw the argos catalogue at him! i have one on those sonic wave machines but don't think it deters spiders/DDLLs.


----------



## legend99

I was wrong about this "Don't DDLL have a nasty venom but its just that they can't penetrate our skin???"

Suggestion, get a few mice...if you have mice you'll have no spiders!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crane_fly

According to Wikipedia they are the second most creature on the planet by people in UK!


----------



## liteweight

demoivre said:


> With respect Dock that's not really a spider,  .






I thought spiders came in two varieties..indoor and outdoor. So putting an indoor's one outdoors would probably kill it anyway?


----------



## Henny Penny

Didn't know they had so many names ... daddy long legs ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cranefly ... who came up with lollygaggers or gollywhoppers.

On a more serious note ... they are laying eggs at this time of year ... ever notice when you cut you grass in autumn how millions of birds appear on it pecking for insects ... they are looking for leatherjackets ... the larvae of the crane fly. When the larvae hatch (about now) they feed on your lawn roots leaving brown patches. You can get a nematode solution to kill the leather jackets ... which is biological and uses nematode Steinernema feltiae to feed on the crane fly larvae. 

Hate the little blighters myself ... but not enough go to the bother of treating the lawn to get rid of them!


----------



## Guest109

why not just suck them up with the carpet cleaner or a hand held vacum cleaner as i do when i see them


----------



## bankrupt

ainya said:


> why not just suck them up with the carpet cleaner or a hand held vacum cleaner as i do when i see them


 
I heard that if you suck them up into your vacuum cleaner the increased airflow causes them to grow to 5 times their normal size!   This coupled with the fact that they are known to attack human eyes (to lay their eggs) tells me that the safest course of action is to leave these evil creatures alone.


----------



## z107

> With respect Dock that's not really a spider,


Wasn't that camel spider picture the basis to that gulf war urban legend that was doing the rounds?
http://www.snopes.com/photos/bugs/camelspider.asp

In a similar vein, there was also a picture of a very large creature that looks like a pale woodlouse. They look to be about a foot long and they live at the bottom of the ocean. If I find a picture, I'll edit this post.


----------



## col

My God I have just killed 7 very large spiders in the last hour. Never seen the like before in my home or in Ireland. I dont like killing them but they freak me out.Prefer to come up with a border defence to stop them coming in.Anyone any ideas on how to stop them coming in pesticides etc and please dont say they are good creatures, dont touch them etc. When it comes to spiders I am irrational and I dont want them anywhere near me.Help!!!!!


----------



## roxy

Well thanks for suggestions so far, and thanks to all you meanies with the horrible pictures for freaking me out, my fault for opening them I suppose


----------



## delgirl

The spiders here are nothing compared to those found in other places - I once found one of these in a bunch of bananas in my flat in Southern Africa.

A date with a large frying pan is the best way of dealing with these criters, but watch out for the ones that jump!


----------



## ZEGAR

I am petrified of spiders..I am sorry to day that I just kill them.
   If I put them outside they are only going to come back in again so they have to die.
   I wish they did not bother me becauses it causes me many problems from going on holiday's to sitting on garden furniture.


A friend of mine got a company to spray the outside of her house with some spray type stuff..Apparently it lasts for a year and keeps spiders out.
  Sorry I dont have more details..I will see if I can ask her or get some info on the net


----------



## ClubMan

ZEGAR said:


> A friend of mine got a company to spray the outside of her house with some spray type stuff..Apparently it lasts for a year and keeps spiders out.
> Sorry I dont have more details..I will see if I can ask her or get some info on the net


Sounds worrying - what effect might this have on humans and kids (sorry - kids are humans too I am told ) in the vicinity of the house?


----------



## Seagull

ClubMan said:


> (sorry - kids are humans too I am told )


You've been told incorrectly. Kids are young goats.


----------



## ZEGAR

ClubMan said:


> Sounds worrying - what effect might this have on humans and kids (sorry - kids are humans too I am told ) in the vicinity of the house?


 

I must ask her the details...


----------



## Acctran

Get one of those plug in sensors that are used to get rid of mice etc.  We had one in our old house, and the sensor didn't get rid of the mice but it got rid of the spiders !!! They were big hairy ones too and u couldn't catch them, but this seemed to do the trick.


----------



## roxy

Acctran said:


> Get one of those plug in sensors that are used to get rid of mice etc. We had one in our old house, and the sensor didn't get rid of the mice but it got rid of the spiders !!! They were big hairy ones too and u couldn't catch them, but this seemed to do the trick.


 
The sonic wave things, do they really work? Would they affect my dog?


----------



## roxy

ZEGAR said:


> I must ask her the details...


 
Yes please do Zegar, I'm going out of my mind with them!


----------



## micamaca

Seagull said:


> You've been told incorrectly. Kids are young goats.


----------



## ClubMan

roxy said:


> The sonic wave things, do they really work? Would they affect my dog?


A friend of mine tried those devices for getting rid of mice and they didn't work.


----------



## ZEGAR

I am seriously considering attending the fear of spiders course run in London Zoo..
  It's 100 Sterling and the couse runs every few months...It's a half day session with an optional meeting of two zoo residents of the eight legged variety..
  Has anyone heard of something similair in Ireland or heard anything about these courses ?????


----------



## Cahir

ClubMan said:


> A friend of mine tried those devices for getting rid of mice and they didn't work.



They definitely don't work.  Don't waste your money.


----------



## geri

I got one of those devices for mice last year and haven't seen a mouse  since. It isn't getting rid of spiders though.  Every September we get alot of them in the house.  They are big.  Last night one of approx 2" diameter.  I don't mind them though.  I put a glass over them, slide a bit of cardboard under the glass and put the spider outside. (after having a good look at it - they're fascinating and maybe if you get used to looking at them up close you might get over your phobia).  You need to put them at least 50M from the house or they will come back in straight away.  Sorry to say this but to be honest, I don't think there's much you can do about them...........


----------



## ZEGAR

50 M from the house  ,that is interesting..Of course I normally kill them so I dont have that problem...Spiders are the only living thing I kill....
  I hate that I do it but the fear gets the better of me.....

Also in my head is that once I have this fear I will pass it on to any future children..There is no hiding fears from children as they pick up on everything....

Are more women than men afraid of spiders ???..I would say women are more afraid,but why ???


----------



## ClubMan

Like many people I used to have an irrational fear of spiders. Not sure why but most likely influenced by siblings and friends. Certainly not inherited from my parents. Anyway at some point I realised that this fear was silly and decided to familiarise myself with them by learning a bit about them and picking them up to move them as far as possible. Initially just smaller ones but progressively bigger and bigger ones. It's an ongoing process but I find that it has helped to make me much more comfortable with them and I find them (especially garden varieties) fascinating.


----------



## hansov

Clubman - if you're still alive, let us know when you progress to the tarantulas


----------



## bskinti

The  spiders we have in this country are harmless clean and very good workers, they set traps for to catch them dirty spitting goo house flys that put their saliva on your food and proceed to suck up whatever they can, the spider don't want to be in your house, they would rather be outside under the eve hiding in dark holes or somewhere where they can set traps and ambush flys etc, and I love it when they catch the maggot infested blue bottle,* 3 cheers for the spider!!!*


----------



## MandaC

It does seem to be Spider Season again unfortunately.  My brother in law was doing some work for me in the house in the middle of last week and confessed at the weekend that a spider as big as a jack russell was in my box room and he does not know where it went!!

I would go into a room with a mouse in it, but not a spider.  Why are they getting so big too!


----------



## Seagull

MandaC said:


> I would go into a room with a mouse in it, but not a spider. Why are they getting so big too!


They're feasting on the bumper crop of crane flies.


----------



## Crea

A great way of entertaining small children is getting them to collect spiders and throw them out the window. My son (aged 2.5) caught 6 crane flies this morning and it kept him entertained for over and hour!!!
At least he won't have a spider phobia when he's older.
BTW i've checked and they won't bite or sting him.


----------



## levelpar

Hi, We moved into a house that had been vacant for some months and found that spiders had taken over the garden shed ,(have several times walked into a web) ,also had command of the back gate , side and patio door. As they were in excess, I used the yard brush to clear most but as spiders ear flys, I happy to leave them around as flys and kitchens dont mix


----------



## ClubMan

Crea said:


> A great way of entertaining small children is getting them to collect spiders and throw them out the window.


While they're holding the spiders?


----------



## liteweight

ClubMan said:


> While they're holding the spiders?


----------



## tententwenty

ZEGAR said:


> I am seriously considering attending the fear of spiders course run in London Zoo..
> It's 100 Sterling and the couse runs every few months...It's a half day session with an optional meeting of two zoo residents of the eight legged variety..
> Has anyone heard of something similair in Ireland or heard anything about these courses ?????


Eh if you want a sure cure just go to the Philippines for a couple of months. I used to have those jumping spiders hopping over my dinner of an afternoon. And some of the beasties I have never seen before or since, I'm convinced they haven't been catalogued by science. 

One yoke looked like a cross between an earwig and a crab, and flew around merrily too, like little horrible reindeer in front of santas sled. Apparently it "bites boys eggs". Nice. Even the industrial strength insecticide didn't unduly bother it.

I won't even start on the time that the fiend with "many legs" terrorised the household for a couple of days. Could possibly have been one of [broken link removed], however, from the descriptions. I didn't see it though. The best time was when a beetle the size of my two fists (not joking) flew in the door with a drone like a motorbike. I nearly hurled the chair at it before the filipinos cut it down with a machete.  I don't think it meant any harm though, just blundered in. It seems it eats coconuts. Dousing that with bug spray would have been an exercise in futility too, like trying to kill an alsatian with the jet from the garden hose.

Waking up with ants of five different species crawling all over you engaging in a territorial dispute over your lower back, if you were lucky, ah them were the days... And the insects over there were _smart_ too. All of our bugs seem to be domesticated or something, these ants were raiding the sugar bowl, and I drove them off with a spoon, but I swear one little creature looked at me, looked at the sugar, gauged his chances and ran back to get another grain before legging it. I've no fear of any insects since then, although I do despise mosquitoes with a passion. Miss one patch with the "off" and you'll have a dozen new holes in that spot for the next week.


----------

